# Good accountant? (Athens, preferably)



## Phlebas (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone pass on contact details of a good accountant, preferably in the Athens area?

Since I intend to work as a self-employed freelancer, I would like to find out as much as I can before we make the move.

Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

Phlebas said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can anyone pass on contact details of a good accountant, preferably in the Athens area?
> 
> ...


We have recently changed accountant (no problem with the former one but he wouldn't come to our office on the island where we live). Our new accountant has an office just outside Athens. 

He seems good so far and has a lot of connections which are very important here.

His name is Spiros Milionis, telephone 6948 628565

Tell him Melody from Aegean Sailing School recommended him.


----------

